# Dometic TEC Towers



## delawaredandy (Oct 12, 2012)

We have one of these Dometic Tec tower jobbies, fridge/freezer and oven combined, the fridge freezer bit works ok but the oven is absolutely Bloo*y useless, does anyone know whether or not the oven bit can be disconnected from the fridge freezer, obviously there would be things like capping off gas piping and 12 volt electrics to the starter, if its possibly then my intention is to rip it out and replace it with a microwave/convection oven, I would not be doing this myself but inquiring at a few dealers to see if they where up for the task.

Your thoughts and comments welcomed

M


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

delawaredandy said:


> We have one of these Dometic Tec tower jobbies,but the oven is absolutely Bloo*y useless,.
> 
> Your thoughts and comments welcomed
> 
> M


I quite agree, if you get the work done, be sure to post the result on here for others.

tony


----------



## delawaredandy (Oct 12, 2012)

Will do, but at the moment the answers are a bit sparse.


----------



## tugboat (Sep 14, 2013)

As an onlooker to this, can someone explain why this oven is useless? Just doesn't get to temperature? Too big? Too small? Uses too much gas? Bad positioning?


----------



## Sandy_Saunders (Nov 17, 2008)

I don't have a TEC tower, but the Dometic oven in my MH is only good for grilling/making toast. The oven doesn't get up to a proper cooking temperature, certainly not enough to cook raw meat in a reasonable time. I'm not sure I would bother if I ever replace the van, just need a way to make toast without setting the smoke detector off.

Sandy


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

The problem is that we are all accustomed to fan ovens which cook food far quicker than a non fan oven ever did.

The oven in our caravan (not a tower unit) takes far longer to cook anything than our domestic oven does. I can't say it really causes us any problem, after all if we are away there's never THAT much urgency associated with meal times. 

I would be very cautious about any modification as it could have a serious impact on its value when you come to sell it!

Andy


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

I have a tec-tower in my Chausson. It works just fine, my wife has produced at least 7 full Christmas dinner with it over the last 9 years. The grill is the best toaster of any oven or grill we've ever had.
Anyways back to the original question, yes the oven is completely separate from the fridge-freezer and is easy to remove. On European vans the oven is substituted for a microwave.


----------



## delawaredandy (Oct 12, 2012)

Mrplodd said:


> The problem is that we are all accustomed to fan ovens which cook food far quicker than a non fan oven ever did.
> 
> The oven in our caravan (not a tower unit) takes far longer to cook anything than our domestic oven does. I can't say it really causes us any problem, after all if we are away there's never THAT much urgency associated with meal times.
> 
> ...





Spacerunner said:


> I have a tec-tower in my Chausson. It works just fine, my wife has produced at least 7 full Christmas dinner with it over the last 9 years. The grill is the best toaster of any oven or grill we've ever had.
> Anyways back to the original question, yes the oven is completely separate from the fridge-freezer and is easy to remove. On European vans the oven is substituted for a microwave.


Mr Plodd, I understand your point on the ovens and the longer time they take to cook but in all our previous vans we have had full size cookers and in fairness they havn't done a bad job of cooking anything, as you say may take a bit longer but he-ho, but a TEC oven is so bad it is beyond belief.

Space runner, I would love to see how you have cooked a xmas dinner in one of these things do they do them in different sizes, ours is full up with one chilled ready meal for two, :frown2:

Thanks anyway everybody for your comments and according to Space runner there hopefully maybe a light at the end of the tunnel.


----------



## delawaredandy (Oct 12, 2012)

tugboat said:


> As an onlooker to this, can someone explain why this oven is useless? Just doesn't get to temperature? Too big? Too small? Uses too much gas? Bad positioning?


Tuggers, our is to small, doesn't get to any reasonable temperature and the high position makes them very unsafe for removing anything from them. :frown2:


----------



## tugboat (Sep 14, 2013)

delawaredandy said:


> Tuggers, our is to small, doesn't get to any reasonable temperature and the high position makes them very unsafe for removing anything from them. :frown2:


Thanks for the reply. I don't like those high ovens.

I wonder if the poor temperature is down to bad insulation, or maybe the gas pipe is too small to give a decent flame?

Could the burner need cleaning? Could replacing the gas regulator improve things?

Just a couple of thoughts, as I've cooked chicken in the oven of the conventional cooker in my van. I don't see why a high oven shouldn't work, even if the postion is not ideal.


----------



## delawaredandy (Oct 12, 2012)

Tuggers no we have had all the bits checked and apparently it is performing within the manufacturers specifications, and its still SHI* :frown2:

I honestly think that it was designed for the sole purpose of warming one's croissant prior to dipping in one's cafe au-lait :laugh::laugh:

M


----------



## peribro (Sep 6, 2009)

We've got one in our van and it cooks as well as our gas oven at home. Never had a problem cooking any sort of meals in it and cooking time is not noticeably different than the home oven. Only complaint that my wife has is the height.


----------



## delawaredandy (Oct 12, 2012)

Peribro, can we swap wives that's about the only thing mine don't moan about is the hight of the oven. :laugh::laugh:


M


----------

